# Launderette in East Algarve



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

Anyone know if there is a launderette in Vila Real, Monte Gordo or Castro Marim ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No idea i'm afraid but our Camara operates a low cost laundry service, you could try yellow pages Yellow Pages: Business guide, shop, phone number and address


----------

